# iphone 5S with 128GB storage, GOLD, ArmV8 64-bit processor soon...



## ankush28 (Aug 17, 2013)

According to times of india, macTOus, The new iphone 5S will come with lots of new features like 128GB of huge storage and will be powered by a ArmV8 processor.
it will also available in GOLD colour 

sources:-
iPhone 5S in gold colour spotted in leaked photo - The Times of India

*appleinsider.com/articles/13/08/15...ed-to-be-20-more-efficient-debut-in-iphone-5S

Analyst predicts iPhone 5S with Gold option, larger F2.0 aperture camera and 128GB high-end | 9to5Mac


----------



## Jripper (Aug 18, 2013)

Lol. The ubuntu edge gave phonemakers the idea I guess to include 128 gb ssd's 

Good good. 
But will make for mad prices I guess.


----------



## theterminator (Aug 18, 2013)

Jripper said:


> Lol. *The ubuntu edge gave phonemakers the idea I guess to include 128 gb ssd's *
> 
> Good good.
> But will make for mad prices I guess.



It takes 2 years to make this phone.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 18, 2013)

Jripper said:


> Lol.
> *But will make for mad prices I guess.*



why guess, that is the truth


----------



## root.king (Aug 18, 2013)

do I have to LOOT RBI to get this


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 18, 2013)

root.king said:


> do I have to LOOT RBI to get this



LOL 
I dont think so....

But personally I also dont like iphones, waiting for nexus 5


----------



## petergriffin (Aug 18, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> LOL
> I dont think so....
> 
> But personally I also dont like iphones, waiting for nexus 5



same here...i read somewhere that nexus 5 will be based on lg g2 without the back buttons!
cant wait


----------



## dude1 (Aug 18, 2013)

root.king said:


> do I have to LOOT RBI to get this


Yeah...Lets do it together!!!


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 18, 2013)

dude1 said:


> Yeah...Lets do it together!!!




or we could do it the simpler way - sell off a kidney or something.


----------



## root.king (Aug 18, 2013)

ashs1 said:


> or we could do it the simpler way - sell off a kidney or something.



humm .. that's a bad idea , I have better if sum 1 gave me the Mr.silent presidents supari 



dude1 said:


> Yeah...Lets do it together!!!



blueprint plz


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 18, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> According to times of india, macTOus, The new iphone 5S will come with lots of new features like 128GB of huge storage and will be *powered by a ArmV8 processor.*



read the apple insider article again. iphone 5s will have to make it with swift (A6X or a simple die shrink). iphone 6 most likely will get the ARM v8 treatment.


----------



## theterminator (Aug 19, 2013)

when nexus 5 comes , i will go for nexus 4


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 19, 2013)

^


----------



## root.king (Aug 19, 2013)

if anybody already has this then I want to xchange it with my old N6600


----------



## RohanM (Aug 19, 2013)

dude1 said:


> Yeah...Lets do it together!!!



Add me too... I will handle the rides while escaping... lets perform it like a GTA mission .. lol



theterminator said:


> when nexus 5 comes , i will go for nexus 4



this reminds me of that ebay.in add on tv... lol
Or buy my N4 I will give it for 23k.. [period]


----------



## gameranand (Aug 19, 2013)

Well the price would be skyhigh for sure. So thanks but no thanks.


----------



## theterminator (Aug 20, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> ^


----------

